# Peopl Design Awards



## drkickstand (11 Nov 2008)

All of the bikes nominated for the people design awards ( http://peoplesdesignaward.cooperhewitt.org/2008/ ) are folding bikes. And 3 of the 4 are by British designers. The Brompton, A-Bike and Strida are all nominees.

How cool is that!


----------

